# εξ απαλών ονύχων = from a very early age, from a tender age



## zoi (Jan 29, 2010)

Ας τους πει κάποιος - πολύ δυνατά όμως μήπως και το ακούσει κανείς - ότι ''εξ απαλών ονύχων'' ΔΕΝ σημαίνει ''επιφανειακά'' αλλά ''από πολύ μικρή ηλικία'' δηλαδή από την παιδική ηλικία εκείνη που τα νυχάκια μας είναι πολύ απαλά και μαλακά.
(μήπως κάνω λάθος;)


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2010)

Καλωσόρισες, Zoi! :)

Τα λέμε, αλλά ποιος ακούει;
Σχετικές αναφορές:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=2784&postcount=7
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=6065&postcount=1
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=19090&postcount=9
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=29473&postcount=1012
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=29479&postcount=1013 
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=38125#post38125
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=48047&postcount=30

Πάντως, αν θέλεις να αναζητήσεις κάτι στο φόρουμ, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις την επιλογή Search που βρίσκεται στη λαδί οριζόντια λωρίδα κάτω από τον τίτλο των νημάτων. Για να αναζητήσεις κάτι σε συγκεκριμένο νήμα, πας στο Search this Thread, ακριβώς από κάτω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2010)

Εδώ και αρκετές δεκαετίες διαβάζω / ακούω τη λανθασμένη χρήση και για τη λανθασμένη χρήση. Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς γιατί γίνεται το λάθος.

Είναι πάντως από τους αγαπημένους μας στόχους, απ’ ό,τι φαίνεται:
π.χ.
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=2784#post2784
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=29473#post29473
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=38125

Έχει γράψει ο Σαραντάκος για το θέμα ένα χορταστικότατο κείμενο:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/nuxia.html

Ωστόσο, εκεί αναφέρεται σε μια χρήση της έκφρασης στην _Παλατινή Ανθολογία_, σε ποίημα του Αυτομέδοντα, το οποίο δεν τόλμησε να βάλει στο κείμενό του. Εμείς όμως είμαστε μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, οπότε να και μια κυριολεκτικότατη χρήση των «απαλών ονύχων», με μετάφραση στα αγγλικά (τα οποία ελπίζουμε να μη γνωρίζουν τα μικρά παιδιά που περνούν αποδώ):


Τὴν ἀπὸ τῆς Ἀσίης ὀρχηστρίδα, τὴν κακοτέχνοις
σχήμασιν ἐξ ἁπαλῶν κινυμένην ὀνύχων,
αἰνέω, οὐχ ὅτι πάντα παθαίνεται οὐδ' ὅτι βάλλει
τὰς ἁπαλὰς ἁπαλῶς ὧδε καὶ ὧδε χέρας,
ἀλλ' ὅτι καὶ τρίβακον περὶ πάσσαλον ὀρχήσασθαι
οἶδε καὶ οὐ φεύγει γηραλέας ῥυτίδας.
γλωττίζει, κνίζει, περιλαμβάνει· ἢν δ' ἐπιρίψῃ
τὸ σκέλος, ἐξ ᾅδου τὴν κορύνην ἀνάγει. 

I praise the dancing-girl from Asia, her who quivers from her tender finger-tips in lascivious postures, not because she commands every gesture of passion, nor because she flings so tenderly her tender hands this way and that, but because she knows how to dance around the worn-out peg, and does not shun the wrinkles of age. She tongues and tinkles and hugs, and when she throws her leg across she resurrects the club from Hades.


----------



## sarant (Jan 29, 2010)

Καλώς ήρθες Ζωή.
Δεν κάνεις λάθος, πρέπει να το έχουμε ξαναπεί κι εδώ και αλλού. 
Π.χ.
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=38125


----------



## sarant (Jan 29, 2010)

Ομοβροντία!


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2010)

sarant said:


> Ομοβροντία!


 
;) volley


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 29, 2010)

nickel said:


> Εδώ και αρκετές δεκαετίες διαβάζω / ακούω τη λανθασμένη χρήση και για τη λανθασμένη χρήση. Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς γιατί γίνεται το λάθος.


Γιατί είναι λογικότερο το λάθος, πιάνω απαλά με τις άκρες, ακροθιγώς.
(Είδα φως -το γλόμπο- και μπήκα)


----------



## zoi (Jan 29, 2010)

Εντάξει εντάξει. Το έχετε ξαναπεί πολλές και ίσως θα το ξαναπείτε άλλες τόσες κι άλλες τόσες. Ούτε φιλόλογος είμαι ούτε γλωσσολόγος ούτε μεταφράστρια ούτε τίποτα απ΄όλα αυτά. Απλά θυμώνω να ακούω και να διαβάζω κάθε μέρα άλλ΄αντί άλλων - παπαγάλων και ακόμα περισσότερο θυμώνω που τα αναπαράγουμε θεωρώντας ότι είναι σωστά αφού το είπε ο Τάδε στο Μίκρα Τσάνελ. 
Αυτά...

....μήπως έχετε να πείτε κάτι για τα ''πράσσειν άλογα'' (πράττειν άλογα) και για τα ''πράσινα άλογα''; (χιχιχι)

υγ. pardon για τον εξαναγκασμό σας σε ομοβροντία. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2010)

Μα δεν χρειάζεται να ζητάς συγγνώμη. Άμα μάλιστα βάλεις 1000 ερωτήσεις σ' αυτό το νήμα και έχουν απαντηθεί όλες, θα φτιάξουμε κι ένα ωραίο ευρετήριο.
Για τα πράσιν' άλογα (μαζί με μετάφραση): http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3495


----------



## zoi (Jan 29, 2010)

ok Nickel, got it!


----------



## danae (May 7, 2010)

Το 'πε, το 'πε κι ο πρωθυπουργός: "μιλάει, εξ απαλών ονύχων βεβαίως, για τις ευθύνες της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης". Όλη η ασύνταχτη φράση 



.


----------



## sarant (May 7, 2010)

Και το περίεργο είναι ότι έγινε και καβγάς για το θέμα:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/05/06/nuxia2/


----------



## danae (May 7, 2010)

Α, δεν προχώρησα μετά τη συγκεκριμένη φράση! Εσύ το άκουσες όλο και το ανέλυσες κιόλας! Θα διαβάσω την ανάλυσή σου και θα δω το βίντεο οπωσδήποτε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Εδώ και αρκετές δεκαετίες διαβάζω / ακούω τη λανθασμένη χρήση και για τη λανθασμένη χρήση. Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς γιατί γίνεται το λάθος.


Γιατί έτσι δουλεύει η γλώσσα μέσα στο μυαλό μας. Οτιδήποτε λέμε, είτε "λάθος" είναι είτε "σωστό", το λέμε επειδή έτσι το ακούσαμε να λέγεται. Αυτό αληθεύει ιδιαίτερα για τις τυποποιημένες εκφράσεις όπως αυτή. Προκειμένου για σύνταξη μιας πρωτότυπης πρότασης χρησιμοποιούμε άλλες γνωστές μας προτάσεις και βγάζουμε αναλογικά συμπεράσματα, αλλά προκειμένου για κλισέ, τα αναπαράγουμε με τον τρόπο που τα ακούσαμε να λέγονται, δηλαδή σε αντίστοιχες καταστάσεις με παρόμοια συναισθηματική φόρτιση.

Αν λοιπόν έχουμε ακούσει αρκετές φορές κάποιον/ους να λένε "εξ απαλών ονύχων" εννοώντας "με το μαλακό", ε τότε θα το χρησιμοποιήσουμε κι εμείς έτσι. Εγώ λόγου χάρη νιώθω την παρόρμηση να το χρησιμοποιώ έτσι, ακριβώς επειδή έτσι το έχω ακούσει να χρησιμοποιείται. Παρόλο που γνωρίζω ότι είναι "λάθος" γιατί δεν σημαίνει αυτό, χρειάζεται να καταβάλω συνειδητή προσπάθεια για να ΜΗΝ το χρησιμοποιήσω έτσι, και επιπλέον (αυτό το βρίσκω ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον) ΔΕΝ το χρησιμοποιώ ποτέ με την "σωστή" του έννοια, γιατί με ξενίζει, παρόλο που ξέρω ότι είναι σωστό.

Το ερώτημα λοιπόν ανάγεται στο "γιατί έγινε εξαρχής το λάθος", και φυσικά η απάντηση που δόθηκε ("επειδή 'ακούγεται' σωστό") μπορεί θαυμάσια να είναι αληθινή. Στην οποία περίπτωση μπορούμε να αναρωτηθούμε "γιατί 'ακούγεται' σωστό;"


----------

